# Typical newbie, added way too much cure!



## slick-rides (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello all. I'm attempting to make beef jerky for the 1st time. I bought a Weston jerky cutting board that came with some seasoning for 5lbs of meat and a packet of their pink cure. I assumed the packet of cure was for 5lbs as well, since no instructions were provided. I used half of the seasoning and half(about 2.25 tsp!) of the cure with 2lbs of meat and 1/2 cup water. Now after some reading on the forum and further investigating, guess I should have only used about 1/2tsp. 

Do I have to throw this meat out, or can I somehow salvage it? It's been about 4hrs since mixing it together. Thinking about taking it out, rinsing it off real good with cold water, and then just adding some seasoning without anymore cure. Thoughts? I can handle if it's salty, but don't want to get sick.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## slick-rides (Nov 9, 2018)

Well, not sure if it helped or made things worse, but I rinsed off the meat. Then I added more seasoning and just a 1/4 cup of water to help distribute it. It's back in the fridge til tomorrow. 

Will it still have too much cure in it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2018)

You are likely fine with catching the mistake quickly and rinsing. Holly makes a valid point. For 2 pounds of meat, is it worth any remaining risk? Chalk it up to lesson learned and start over...JJ


----------



## slick-rides (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for the replies to a newcomer on the forum. 

I actually have a total of 6 lbs eye of round meat for this 1st attempt at jerky. I had also bought a sampler season pack that came with pre-measured amounts for 2 lbs of meat. I used two of those flavors, so they are good to go. Those must of used a different type cure, because the volume was more than the Weston stuff. That's why I assumed since the Weston seasoning bag was labeled for 5 lbs, the cure packet must be for 5 lbs as well. :( Lesson learned.

You would think if something is bad for your health, the company would include directions on how to use it! :mad: I'd think this cutting kit I bought is geared towards beginners like me... https://www.westonsupply.com/Jerky-Knife-Cutting-Board-Kit-p/83-7200-w.htm


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2018)

You have come to the right place to learn how to use individual ingredients rather than kits...JJ


----------



## slick-rides (Nov 10, 2018)

I did dehydrate the over cured meat, but threw it out to be safe. Figured it could be a trial run to determine about how long to do the other batches. Took between 4-5 hrs. I did eat a few pieces, but they definitely had a salty taste. Rather be safe than sorry.

I'm going to look through the forum now for some recipes. ;)


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2018)

For curing meats, get a grams scale...  0-100 grams...  about $15 on Amazon...  It 's well worth the price...  use it for adding cure and spices and herbs to your recipes... That will insure you can either repeat or make accurate adjustment to them... in the event they need changing...

Cure#1....  0.25% added to meat, based on weight...  meat wt. X 0.0025 = amt. of cure to add...  
~1.1 grams per pound..  ~2.5 grams per kilogram....


----------



## 30" Jim (Nov 17, 2018)

Dave,
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2018)

30" Jim said:


> Dave,
> Thanks for posting this.




Anytime....   My pleasure....


----------

